# Otto new Brass Stud Leather Collar



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

After seeing Killians new collar. I was on a misson to find Otto some bling. Male appropriate of course. I found this today on eBay what a deal!!! Only $10.00 normally $49.00.:wub:

What do you think??


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh an she has more. She even has a leash that matches!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, I REALLY like that!! :wub: Very Manly!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I still would like to order one from Ella's Lead. Maybe Xmas present for Otto.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Wow, I absolutely LOVE that collar! It's so cool and at that price, what a deal! 
I wish I could get collars like that for all my dogs, but they are not practical where I live.
I live in the country and any collar my dogs get takes a beating (getting wet, dirty, etc).
I recently bought some Ezydog Neo Collars for my gang and I LOVE them!! :laugh:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I love that collar and how stupid am I! I never even thought to look on eBay for the pink, spiked collar I want for Shasta!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, that is some manly bling. I like it. Of course, I request some pictures of Otto modeling his bling collar when you receive it.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh of course you and Jamie Lee we be the first to see. I'm warning you Jamie Lee might fall in love when she sees Otto and his Manley Bling Bling collar. eBay has a bunch of collars and some great deals! The have cure pink ones too there!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Oh of course you and Jamie Lee we be the first to see. I'm warning you Jamie Lee might fall in love when she sees Otto and his Manley Bling Bling collar. eBay has a bunch of collars and some great deals! The have cure pink ones too there!


 
Shhh!!! keep it a secret ok--Jamie Lee's already got a crush on Otto. :wub:


Thanks for the telling me about ebay. I don't change the collars anymore though. I use collar cozies(covers) for Jamie and Grover so every week they get a new design plus the cozies keep the collars in great shape. 

Jamie Lee and I will be keeping an eye out for Otto's bling pics.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to make some collar cozies for every day but I think Shasta *needs* the pink spiked collar for when we go out. Just so everyone knows how tough she is.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I'm going to make some collar cozies for every day but *I think Shasta *needs* the pink spiked collar for when we go out. Just so everyone knows how tough she is*.


 
Ohh, that's just too funny!:laugh:

Well, when she gets her tough girl pink spiked collar make sure you post some pics ok.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice collar. I really think if I didn't have more restraint Dakota would have a huge collection of collars. Collars and leashes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> I love that collar and how stupid am I! I never even thought to look on eBay for the pink, spiked collar I want for Shasta!


Paula, are you looking for something like this?










I bought it several months ago for my puppy next year, it matches Sinister's black spiked collar. I found it at Petco, I think I paid $30 for it?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Very cool!


----------

